# Boat Buying Advice...



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, so with a lot of luck and a lot of praying, I might find myself in the market for a boat this winter/next early spring. I have been around boats for most of my adult life, but I have only owned one and that was some years ago. I have a really good idea of what I want, but I want to get some advice from some of the experienced boat owners here to hopefully avoid a lot of headache.

Specs for what I want: 16-18 foot boat, prefer fiberglass but could do alum, 30-115 hp(could do a 150 but more than I really want/need), bass boat layout, 12 volt TM(prefer 55lb), at least 1 fish finder but prefer bow and helm finders, a good drive on trailer with swing tongue or small enough complete package that it will fit in my garage. 

Should I be looking closer at boats that are 2000 and newer and maybe at the lower end of my specs list or maybe look at older boats and get a nicer model. I will mostly be using it on Alum, Clearfork and maybe a couple other small lakes. I doubt I do Erie or any big water. I just don't want to get an old boat that will give me endless head aches. The small boat I had in the 90's came with a very old Johnson 25 hp motor and ran like a top, but I have seen some outboard motors that were nothing but a headache. I want to fish out of my boat and not have to work on it all the time. I get that boats need maintenance..........I just don't want a needy boat. So, if I were to get a well cared for 93-97 bass boat will it treat me right.........or should I look more toward a small 2003-07 alum deep v. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here are a couple tips in general about boat buying.

Buy one that has been fished often by a fisherman- fisherman who use there boats frequently take care of them because they use them and care for them more than a guy who pulls his out a couple times a year.

Buy one rigged and rigged well!- rigging boats is very very costly- let someone else do it even if there are things about it your not 100% on at least it's done. nobody ever gets that cost back out of a boat that's sold when they sell it so let someone else eat that money you benefit from this when buying used. This goes for electronics, props, bow mounts, seats, pedestals, trailer lights, EVERYTHING can be upgraded, find one that's nice. This pretty much goes back to the first thing I mentioned, guys who fish their boats are always upgrading something spring, summer and fall. You'll know a boat that's fished vs one that's not. 

Buy something with enough ponies (75% of boat limit)- You can never have to many ponies, even if you don't use them they are there (but you will), boats that struggle to get on plane or move a couple guys around and their gear will use more gas struggling in most cases than one that has the power and can do it with ease, maintenece cost between a 115 and 125 or 150 are the same but the performance is WAY different. 

Fiberglass boats are more stable for casting off of and lean way less, if you'll be casting for bass, crappie, musky etc. Aluminum boats are much tippier than glass. They typically provide a better drier ride in choppy water. 

Don't overlook things like the trailer either, I don't know how much you fish or were you will be towing it but be sure the boat has a decent trailer and it's not all screwed up. A nice boat won't do you any good if you can't get on the water. 

Take a friend or a very experienced boat owner with you for a test run when you find something you like and go over it with a fine tooth comb and inspect it well and make sure everything works and if it doesn't which may not be a big deal discuss it with the owner. 

A Deep V with a big roomy front deck would allow you to get out on Erie for perching or night biting or any near shore fishing opportunites which are plentiful, something to consider, you can bass fish/cast off any boat you can't really Erie fish off any boat saftely on the open water. 

Just a few thoughts...or food for thought


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

Hard to give advice without a price range therefore, sounds like you want a used bass boat? Start getting an idea using ebay filters. There are many in the 5-10k dollar range that are equipped as you stated in your want list. Some at 150hp and less.

I have a 19' tin can(Starcraft) that has a good fishing setup, can also pull the family water skiers, can handle good Lake Erie days and trailers easy to the Inland lakes and Canada. If I wanted an Erie only, I'd get a GW. If I wanted fish only, I'd get a Ranger or Triton.

Again, start browsing ebay to get ideas of what's out there and prices. For inland lakes, a used bass boat or something like the smaller Lund's are great for fishing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

To give a ballpark figure I am thinking 4-6k. Anyone have any outboards that they would swear off, maybe a specific year/make/model. Is there a cut-off like 10 years, 15 years or such where you say NO WAY? On the glass boats.........at what age would you be concerned about the stringers(or are those only on the big lake boats?) Any other troublesome spots I should be aware of. I have been checking around on Craigslist some to get ideas. 

Here's an example for comparison:

88 Ranger, 115 hp Merc, 

91 Skeeter, 115 hp Merc

94 Javelin, 115 hp Merc

Now, let's just say for argment sake the boat sizes are all equal and in great condition and come with similar accessories. Does one brand stand out in the quality dept or would you just get the newest model boat? Does usage count more? As KGF mentioned a guy that fishes out of his boat a LOT typically takes really good care of it, versus the guy that gets it out 5 or 6 times a year. I guess when it comes time to buy, I will just have look em over closely, water trial some boats and see if I can find the right one. I just want to be aware of those little details to be concerned with.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I went through the same process you are now. Some things to watch out for if buying older:

1) Watch the very 1st generation of VRO for evinrude and also ficht motors (read the forums online, you will see what I mean) I ended up buying a boat with an evinrude though and think it will be ok.
2) If even considering an inboard/outboard, make sure the outdrive is currently supported as parts can become sparse for older unsupported drives
3) I did the "knock" test all over the transom of the boat I bought and gave the stringers some good knocks too...wiggle the heck out of the motor on the transom, find out if it has been trailered with a support bracket of any sort, look for drilled holes and see if sealed properly. Many guys will say to remove a screw and see if an ice pick goes straight through the glass/wood or stops cold to test for rot.

I was looking for a glass deep v, that could also pull a skier (wife) and it took quite some time before I found something that was maintained well and not racoon ravaged. It ended up being a die hard, old salt, of a fisherman who I almost felt bad buying the boat from!

Take kgone's advice about 75% or more of max power!!! Good luck in your search!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I would be looking at this if I didn't have a wife!

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/boa/1856284809.html


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

cheezemm2 said:


> I would be looking at this if I didn't have a wife!
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/boa/1856284809.html


That 90hp will easily pull your water ski spouse!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a 1993 lund pro v 1775 . just my .02cents ,you won;t find a better boat . its gone thru THREE engines , wore them out ,but the boats still in good shape .sure has some marks and some rubs here and there , but its the best of the boats. its been to arizona three times ,with some fishing on the way, I use it about three times a week here.nothing has ever broke in all these miles.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

here is one http://www.vicssportscenter.com/fishingboats/details.php?id=214


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Marshall said:


> here is one http://www.vicssportscenter.com/fishingboats/details.php?id=214


Sweet looking rig for a great price. Marshall, do you see a lot of guys fish bass boats in the tourneys that are 15-20 years old? Just curious as I know a lot of tourney guys fish a lot. So, do you see a lot of these older boats and in good shape. I am just worried about the reliability of an older boat especially an older motor.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

You are going to be limited to those older boats with your price range. That said this bass boat looks like a great deal and well maintained if that is what I was looking for I would not hesitate to go check it out. You can in the future repower and should plan on that. If the hull is sound this would still be a good purchase. Lots of choices on repower either have that rebuilt when the time comes or buy a use OB a few years old. The hull is and should be your main concern for your style of fishing the power of it while important is something that will wear out and need work in the future.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Critter, yes i see a lot of older boats and a lot of newer boats. A few things to consider. If you fish tourneys check out the livewell. The older boats may have smaller livewells. You may have to replace or upgrade the aerator pumps and electronics. Some of the older boats had wood in the transom i would find out about that, not that its a bad thing just make sure its solid. The hull on this boat probably is solid being a ranger but nothing is a gaurentee. It looks like a really nice boat, a few little upgrades and it would be good to go. Obviously check out the trailer and if you get it i would check the hubs and repack the wheels. Johnson has been a good motor and i know a lot of guys who have had good luck with them. A compression check is a must. But it is getting some years on it but with your price range your not gonna find one without some age. The good thing is its a carb motor and those things have been pretty much bullet proof as for blowing up. If you are really interested in the boat i would go to bassboat central (just search it) and go to the ranger forum and ask about the exact year and model of the boat and those guys will tell ya everything you want to know about the boat. At least it has a good trolling motor so there is a thousand dollar upgrade you won't have to do. Looks good to me. When you look at the boat pay attention to the cosmetics of the boat if its all beat up then morethan likely it was not well taken care of including the motor. We bass fisherman take pride in our boats and constantly give them tlc. Its ok to have a few dings on it but you just don't want one from someone who thinks its just a tool. Keep in mind though it won't be perfect since it is 1997. Its definatey worth a look. If you want something newer you may have to go the aluminum route. Almost forgot, ask about how hard it is to get parts for the motor and if they have any issues working on it in the future if need be. I doubt its an issue but some older motors are hard to get parts for but this motor is not a dinosaur.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Sweet looking rig for a great price. Marshall, do you see a lot of guys fish bass boats in the tourneys that are 15-20 years old? Just curious as I know a lot of tourney guys fish a lot. So, do you see a lot of these older boats and in good shape. I am just worried about the reliability of an older boat especially an older motor.


those older rangers are tough to beat for a price like that. you can't hardly sink one, and that johnson was a very popular motor back then. i would say that's a very good buy. still see alot of them running around the local circuts.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Check insurance cost on your boat of choice. Goes up pretty precipitously w/HP.

Consider suitability of your current tow vehicle. Have a couple of friends who bought their dreamboats & were quickly forced to "new" tow vehicles, which, in turn, cost more $$ to insure & operate as daily drivers. DOH!

Unless you're really wealthy, sometimes you have to think like a cheapskate.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

cincinnati said:


> Check insurance cost on your boat of choice. Goes up pretty precipitously w/HP.
> 
> Consider suitability of your current tow vehicle. Have a couple of friends who bought their dreamboats & were quickly forced to "new" tow vehicles, which, in turn, cost more $$ to insure & operate as daily drivers. DOH!
> 
> Unless you're really wealthy, sometimes you have to think like a cheapskate.


Good info to consider. So, my Colorado has GVWR of 5300. Is that going to be enough for a 16-17 foot glass boat with a 130 hp ob. Would that work for the Ranger from Vic's that Marshall posted. I also wouldn't haul it any more than 2 hours tops, but most trips would be 15 mins to Alum or 45 mins to Clearfork. I keep looking at that boat and that seems to be a steal of a deal. I am not seeing any other Rangers even remotely priced like that one.

I like the glass boats for their weight and stability. I want to have some control in wind(not blustery and rough.......just breezy). I am not worried about speed, but I don't want to go 9.9 slow either. If a 70-90 hp outboard will push a 16' glass boat in the 30-34 mph range, then I would be totally cool with that. I would guess the Vic's boat with a 130 gets closer to 45 or more. Again, speed is not a priority for me. I may end up getting an aluminum boat, but really think I prefer a glass boat. I'll keep researching this. Right now I am favoring: Ranger, Javelin, Alumacraft, Lund, Crestliner, and Lowe. 

I want to thank everyone for the advice and insight. This will be a long process and I'll keep seeking input, and then I'll check out some different boats.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Good info to consider. So, my Colorado has GVWR of 5300. Is that going to be enough for a 16-17 foot glass boat with a 130 hp ob. Would that work for the Ranger from Vic's that Marshall posted. I also wouldn't haul it any more than 2 hours tops, but most trips would be 15 mins to Alum or 45 mins to Clearfork. I keep looking at that boat and that seems to be a steal of a deal. I am not seeing any other Rangers even remotely priced like that one.
> 
> I like the glass boats for their weight and stability. I want to have some control in wind(not blustery and rough.......just breezy). I am not worried about speed, but I don't want to go 9.9 slow either. If a 70-90 hp outboard will push a 16' glass boat in the 30-34 mph range, then I would be totally cool with that. I would guess the Vic's boat with a 130 gets closer to 45 or more. Again, speed is not a priority for me. I may end up getting an aluminum boat, but really think I prefer a glass boat. I'll keep researching this. Right now I am favoring: Ranger, Javelin, Alumacraft, Lund, Crestliner, and Lowe.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the advice and insight. This will be a long process and I'll keep seeking input, and then I'll check out some different boats.


that colorado will have no problem with that ranger. i know more than a few guys that pulled 19ft glass boats with s10's, blazers, and ford rangers. they have plenty of power to pull them, just make sure you give yourself a little more room to stop it. trailer brakes will help out a ton, but there not necessary.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Still browsing around. I have noticed that it seems like if a guy would rather not be selling a boat, then it is usually quite nice. More smaller glass boats on the market now to. I am guessing there will be some good deals to be found between Labor Day and Halloween.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

your best deals will come this winter.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Bass Pro has some nice models. They make a wide variety of boats, and there is a dealer in Linesville,PA.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Crittergitter - tons of great advice in this thread. One already mentioned I would echo in a big way - rigging costs. once you have the boat, you wouldn't believe how much time/$$$ you can spend on your boat getting it set-up the way you want it.

I would stay away from any direct injection motors you might find that fit your price range. If you found one in your price range, it was a pretty new technology. Definintely stay away from Optimax engines pre-2000. You might even stay away from any standard fuel injection engine such as a mercury efi - go carb like a Merc Black Max. tried and true motor. Same w/ the Yammy VMax. 

You might check out some older Tritons. They made a 17' TR-17 in the late '90s. Here's one example albeit slightly out of your price range: http://www.boatxchange.com/pboats/detail.html?boatId=139500

Although it's seemingly out of your price range, it does come with well-equipped. SS prop, two FFs, travel cover

Check out the prop on any rig you consider. A new stainless steel mercury prop will cost between $3-500. I learned the hard way when a non-local Triton dealer sold me my boat with an aluminum prop in the wrong pitch. My first time out on O'Shay last spring I thought I made a HUGE mistake getting the Merc 150 instead of the 175 when I could barely get on plane and once I did could only muster mid-40's mph! SS prop w the correct pitch fixed that.

Like Marshall said, check out BBC. I have learned a ton from this ubb since getting my first boat last spring. Many of the members helped me get my boat setup correctly.

Any glass boat - check for stress cracks in the transom area. On an older boat, a few stress cracks are probably no big deal and even expected but watch out for rotting wooden stringers or transom area.

Good luck and let us know what you get!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bman said:


> Crittergitter - tons of great advice in this thread. One already mentioned I would echo in a big way - rigging costs. once you have the boat, you wouldn't believe how much time/$$$ you can spend on your boat getting it set-up the way you want it.
> 
> I would stay away from any direct injection motors you might find that fit your price range. If you found one in your price range, it was a pretty new technology. Definintely stay away from Optimax engines pre-2000. You might even stay away from any standard fuel injection engine such as a mercury efi - go carb like a Merc Black Max. tried and true motor. Same w/ the Yammy VMax.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional information/advice. I clicked the link but apparently that ad has been pulled. I was thinking the new fuel injection OB would be preferred over the older ones. The older carb models require the oil gas mixture right. Many of the boats I see that I would be interested in either have a Johnson Venom, Yamaha Pro V or Mercury ProMax SS. Are these what I should be looking for. What about the Evinrude Intruder? Is that the model that I was warned about in an earlier post? What about the Mercury EFI, is that with the Electric Fuel Injection. These motors have issues with the pumps going out on them right? When I am prepared to buy, I will definately have one checked out with the compression check and such. That Vics Ranger is still available which makes me wonder if something is seriously wrong with it. You don't see Ranger's in that price range.....anywhere.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't want to hijack crittergetters thread too much, but I am looking for a boat this fall as well. Looking to spend 15-20K, want a towable (6cyl Explorer) walleye/perch boat for erie. I had a lund but it just pounded the heck out of me and I took a year off to think about it, fishing charters here and in AK for a year. Thinking glass or something with a better hull design for erie in the 18-21 ft range with kicker. I've been looking and it seems people try to sell the ones I like for way over NADA. Sort of narrowed it down to a newer Starcraft, Champion or stratos vs. an older bigger Lund or a Ranger. Still hopelessly cornfused after a year of looking, but figure now's the time. Any ideas?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Thanks for the additional information/advice. I clicked the link but apparently that ad has been pulled. I was thinking the new fuel injection OB would be preferred over the older ones. The older carb models require the oil gas mixture right. Many of the boats I see that I would be interested in either have a Johnson Venom, Yamaha Pro V or Mercury ProMax SS. Are these what I should be looking for. What about the Evinrude Intruder? Is that the model that I was warned about in an earlier post? What about the Mercury EFI, is that with the Electric Fuel Injection. These motors have issues with the pumps going out on them right? When I am prepared to buy, I will definately have one checked out with the compression check and such. That Vics Ranger is still available which makes me wonder if something is seriously wrong with it. You don't see Ranger's in that price range.....anywhere.


Crittergetter - just wanted to respond to a few of your questions/comments in your last post.

Yes; older carb engines do require you to mix the oil and the gas together but it has nothing to do with it being carb'd. The factor determining whether or not oil must be mixed into the gas (whether it's injection or manually mixed in) is whether it's a "2-cycle" engine or a '4-cycle" engine. A good example of a modern high efficiency 2-cycle motor would be my 2008 Mercury Optimax. It has automatic oil injection and it's a 2 cycle, but it also has direct fuel injection (which is the primary reason it is so efficient and relatively clean when compared to any carb motor.) Then the newest generation engines we are seeing more and more of are "4-stroke"/"4-cycle" engines. Some people think the early-model 4-cycles are not very torquey but I have no personal experience with one.

I think with the budget you mentioned earlier you are definitely going to have to stick with 2-cycle and it will probably be a carb engine. However, you could probably find an older Merc EFI that would be a nice solid motor provided it's been taken care of. i know very little about the other brand motors. I would also think you will have a very tough time finding the boat you want with a Mercury Promax (price-wise.) If your budget is still around $7000, just look for solid hull that has an older Mercury Black Max or EFI.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

seahawk said:


> I don't want to hijack crittergetters thread too much, but I am looking for a boat this fall as well. Looking to spend 15-20K, want a towable (6cyl Explorer) walleye/perch boat for erie. I had a lund but it just pounded the heck out of me and I took a year off to think about it, fishing charters here and in AK for a year. Thinking glass or something with a better hull design for erie in the 18-21 ft range with kicker. I've been looking and it seems people try to sell the ones I like for way over NADA. Sort of narrowed it down to a newer Starcraft, Champion or stratos vs. an older bigger Lund or a Ranger. Still hopelessly cornfused after a year of looking, but figure now's the time. Any ideas?


I have fished a ton out of a ranger 619 multispecies/fisherman and it would be a solid choice if you could find a good one in your price range. Would be great for Erie - lots of the walleye dudes use them on big water.

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1998-RANGER-692-VS-Fisherman-97350303


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Crittergitter - check these out:

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2000-Triton-TR-186-97262120

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1998-TRITON-186-96903542

Best thing about the first one is you can fish St. Clair/Detroit River after you pick your boat up!

one other thing I forgot - if you will be storing the boat in tight quarters, do not get a tandem axle trailer! Makes it very difficult to manuver the boat by hand.

Home from work sick today...completely bored - hope this info helps!


----------

